
On Will Wright’s Team, Would You Be a Solvent, or the Glue? - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/14/business/14corner.html
======
gruseom
This is worth its weight in gold. A welcome contrast to the "10 ways to
succeed" blogjunk that clogs this area of the the web so badly.

One of the fascinating things about listening to a master speak is how many
more subtleties there are.

------
yef
The whole interview is worth reading. It's also worth pointing out that Will
has created an environment where people aren't punished for asking each other
whether they're wasting time. (For the impatient, search for "Ocean Quigley".)

------
10ren
single page
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/14/business/14corner.html?_r=...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/14/business/14corner.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all)

